# ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....



## ROWIS (10 أغسطس 2008)

مجموعة رائعة مركبة ومتواصلة من الترانيم والمدائح للعذراء مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135058063/Track_01.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/135058089/Track_02.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
ترانيم و تراتيل متنوعة للسيدة العذراء مريم
ترنيمة- زرت كنيستك يا عدرا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135058570/zort_knestek_ya_3dra.mp3
ترنيمة- عذراء نقية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135062596/3zra2_nakeya.mp3
ترنيمة- يا باب الحياة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135063282/ya_bab_el7ayah.mp3
ترنيمة- أمنا يا عدرا يا أم المسيح = أمنا يا عذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135063469/omena_ya_3dra.mp3
ترنيمة- عذراء بتول في مدينة الناصرة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064089/3zra2_batol.mp3
ترنيمة- رشوا الورد يا صبايا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064305/rosho_elward.mp3
ترنيمة- يا من أعطيتي أشرف عطية - كورال كنيسة سمعان الخراز
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064392/ya_man_o3tety_ashraf_3teya.mp3
ترنيمة- العذراء م ر ي م
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064597/el3zra_mem_reh.mp3
ترنيمة- يا مريم البكر - الشماس ملاك رزق الله
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064683/ya_mariam_elbekr.mp3

ترنيمة- مجد مريم يتعظم 	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064801/magd_maryam.mp3 
ترنيمة- في ظل حمايتكِ-1 	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135064963/fi_zil_himayatoki.mp3 
ترنيمة- في ظل حمايتكِ-2 	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135065178/fi_zel_hemaytoky-2.mp3 
ترنيمة- في ظل حمايتكِ-3 - الشماس ملاك رزق الله 	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135065436/fi_zel_hemaytoky-3.mp3
ترنيمة- أنتِ الشفيع الأكرم 	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135065596/anti_alchafi3_alakram.mp3
ترنيمة- عليك السلام بلا ملل
http://rapidshare.com/files/135065903/alayki_assalamu.mp3
ترنيمة- أيتها السيدة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135066852/ayatuha_alsayida.mp3
ترنيمة- إليكي الورد يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067175/ilayki_alwardou_yamariam.mp3
ترنيمة- إن البرايا بأسرها
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067225/Inna_albaraya.mp3
ترنيمة- مجد مريم يتعظم -توزيع مختلف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067339/majdu_mariam_yataazam.mp3
ترنيمة- طهركي يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067439/tuhruki_yamariam.mp3
ترنيمة- يا أم الله - فيروز
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067523/ya_ouma_llah_fairouz.mp3
ترنيمة- أنا أمة الرب فليكن لى حسب قولك
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067695/ana_amato_alrab.mp3
ترنيمة- يا مريم البكر فقت - باسكال
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067850/018_Ya_Mariam_Elbikru_-_PASCAL.mp3
ترنيمة- يا مريم يا أغلى ام - ترنيمة لبنانية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135067950/057_Ya_mariam.mp3
ترنيمة- يا مريم يا أم الله - ترنيمة لبنانية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135068216/ya_maryam_ya_oum_allah.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
ترانيم و مدائح متنوعة للشماس أرسانى سيداروس
ترنيمة- زى النار ماهى فى العلية - أرسانى سيداروس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135068710/zay_elnar_mahy_fe_el3oleya.mp3
ترنيمة- مديحة يا سلام عالعدرا - أرسانى سيداروس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135069092/yasalam_3al_3adra.mp3
ترنيمة- أنت الشفيع الأكرم - أرسانى سيداروس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135107276/anti_al_shafi3_alakram.mp3
ترنيمة- مديحة السلام لمريم الملكة - أرسانى سيداروس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135069381/alsaalam_lemariam_almaleka.mp3
ترنيمة- أعروس الفادى القبطية - أرسانى سيداروس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135069553/a4roos_alfady_alkepteya.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
المرنمة أمجاد
ترنيمة يامريم البكر - المرنمة أمجاد - ألبوم امجاد التراث  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135069700/ya_maryam_albekro.mp3
ترنيمة سموت بين الأمم - المرنمة أمجاد - ألبوم أمجاد التراث  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135069844/samawty_bayna_alomam.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
ترانيم و تراتيل العذراء مريم - ماجدة الرومى
 ترانيم - ماجدة الرومى - نجمة السلام
http://rapidshare.com/files/135070146/_.mp3
ترانيم - ماجدة الرومى - كل سئ عميخلص
http://rapidshare.com/files/135070357/__.mp3
ترنيمة - ماريا يا ترنيمة الرب الإله - ماجد الرومى
http://rapidshare.com/files/135070473/052_Marie_Cithare_Du_Ciel.mp3
ترنيمة أفى ماريا - Ave Maria - ماجدة الرومى  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135070652/025_Ave_Maria.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
ترنيمة - شيرى ماريا - فريق ثيئوطوكوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135070879/07__.mp3
ترنيمة - العذراء دى أمى - فريق ثيئوطوكوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135071073/03___.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
موسيقى ترنيمة - طوباك يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135060630/__.mp3
 موسيقى ترنيمة - مقتطفات من ترانيم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135061027/___.mp3
موسيقى ترنيمة - يا مريم البكر
http://rapidshare.com/files/135061694/__.mp3
موسيقى ترنيمة - يا ملكة بارة نقية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135062270/___.mp3
وسيقى ترنيمة - يامريم يا اسم سلام جميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/135062040/____.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
بولس ملاك
  شريط نغمات العذراء
قدمة - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135226600/A01_.wav
ترنيمة - مريم اسم جميل - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135226730/A02___.wav
ترنيمة - حبك يامريم - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135226991/A03__.wav
ترنيمة - يامسافر لقا أم النور - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227054/A04____.wav
ترنيمة - كنيسة العدرا بالزيتون - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227196/A05___.wav
ترنيمة - يانور جميل قدامي نور - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227252/A06____.wav
ترنيمة - على قبة الزيتون - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227422/A07___.wav
ترنيمة - افرحي ياعذراء وغني - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227434/A08___.wav
ترنيمة - العليقة - للشماس بولس ملاك - ألبوم نغمات العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227491/A09_.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
شريط العدرا في بيتنا
ترنيمة - فرحانين - للشماس بولس ملاك - شريط العذراء فى بيتنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227652/.mp3
ترنيمة - جايين نذورك -للشماس بولس ملاك - شريط العذراء فى بيتنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227835/_.mp3
ترنيمة - انا عايزك انتى - للشماس بولس ملاك - شريط العذراء فى بيتنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135227968/__.mp3
ترنيمة - امى يا عذراء -للشماس بولس ملاك - شريط العذراء فى بيتنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135228007/__.mp3
ترنيمة - العذراء فى بيتنا - للشماس بولس ملاك - شريط العذراء فى بيتنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135228201/__.mp3
ترنيمة - المجمره الذهب - للشماس بولس ملاك - شريط العذراء فى بيتنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135228381/_.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
ترنيمة - مجد مريم - تراث كنسى
http://rapidshare.com/files/135228474/_.mp3
ترنيمة - العليقه - تراث كنسى
http://rapidshare.com/files/135228684/.mp3
ترنيمة - ياملكة بارة نقية - تراث كنسى - شريط أحلى مافي حياتي
http://rapidshare.com/files/135228942/B04___.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
المرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العلية
ترنيمة - أفتح فاي بالتسابيح - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العليقة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135105106/B02___.wav
ترنيمة - أمدح في البتول - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العليقة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135105423/B03___.wav
ترنيمة - الله الأزلي - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العليقة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135105529/A03__.wav
 ترنيمة - العليقة - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العليقة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135105790/B01_.wav
ترنيمة - قلبي ولساني - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العليقة
http://rapidshare.com/files/135106130/A02__.wav
ترنيمة - قال الرب لموسى - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط العليقة  	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135106362/A01___.wav
ترنيمة - مقدمة - للمرنم عادل ماهر - شريط فوق الجبال
http://rapidshare.com/files/135106505/A00_.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
 العشرة أوتار
مديحة يا م ر ي م
http://rapidshare.com/files/135101065/AM-04001-BARZY.COM.wma
مديحة يا ابنة داوود
http://rapidshare.com/files/135101035/AM-04002-BARZY.COM.wma
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\==\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
جلوريا ماريا
كل واحد بيحبك
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102096/AM-08001-BARZY.COM.wma
افرحي يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102029/AM-08002-BARZY.COM.wma
أرباع الناقوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102051/AM-08003-BARZY.COM.wma
الذوكصولوجيات
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102019/AM-08004-BARZY.COM.wma
شيري ماريا
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102040/AM-08005-BARZY.COM.wma
اكسماراؤوت
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102023/AM-08006-BARZY.COM.wma
شيري ثيئوطوكيه
http://rapidshare.com/files/135102054/AM-08007-BARZY.COM.wma
سبع مرات كل يوم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135103085/AM-08008-BARZY.COM.wma
أوكيريوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135103066/AM-08009-BARZY.COM.wma
ذفتيه بانتيس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135103824/AM-08010-BARZY.COM.wma
راشي نيه
http://rapidshare.com/files/135103837/AM-08011-BARZY.COM.wma
فاي بي افليمين
http://rapidshare.com/files/135103848/AM-08012-BARZY.COM.wma
السلام يا ام الله القدوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135103826/AM-08013-BARZY.COM.wma
ابؤورو
http://rapidshare.com/files/135104335/AM-08014-BARZY.COM.wma
اتاي بارثينوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/135104377/AM-08015-BARZY.COM.wma
السلام لك يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135104381/AM-08016-BARZY.COM.wma
تين أوؤشت
http://rapidshare.com/files/135104361/AM-08017-BARZY.COM.wma
يا ربنا يسوع المسيح
http://rapidshare.com/files/135104373/AM-08018-BARZY.COM.wma
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
ساتر ميخائيل
ترنيمة - ياسلام على العدرا - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229295/B08___.wav
ترنيمة - ستي ياعدرا -للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229404/B07__.wav
ترنيمة - حبك يا مريم - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229501/B06___.wav
ترنيمة - أنت منارة الأقداس - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229522/B05___.wav
ترنيمة - ظهرت أم النور - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229568/B04___.wav
ترنيمة - مرد الابركسيس - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229605/B03__.wav
ترنيمة - فوق القباب - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229653/B02__.wav
ترنيمة - مجد مريم - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135229694/B01__.wav
ترنيمة - في ظل حمايتك - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1035/1361/A08___.wav
ترنيمة - زي النار - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1035/1360/A07__.wav
ترنيمة - يا مسافر للقاء أم النور - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1035/1359/A06_____.wav
ترنيمة - العذرا م ر ي م - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1035/1358/A05_____.wav
ترنيمة - بصوا وشوفوا - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1035/1357/A04__.wav
ترنيمة - في كنيستك في الزيتون - للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1035/1356/A03____.wav
ترنيمة - ماأحلاكي يامريم - للمرنم ساترميخائيل - شريط الأم المثالية
http://rapidshare.com/files/135230333/A01__.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
روماني رؤوف
ألبوم هالي بنورك
ترنيمة - ست ياعدرا نجينا - ألبوم هالي بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231459/B04___.wav
ترنيمة - يامسافر للقاأم النور - ألبوم هالي بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231425/B03___.wav
ترنيمة - رشوا الورد ياصبايا - ألبوم هالي بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231399/B02___.wav
ترنيمة - ياسلام ع العدرا. - ألبوم هالى بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231366/B01___.wav
ترنيمة - على دير العدرا - ألبوم هالي بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135230309/A03____.wav
ترنيمة - العدرا معانا منيا القمح - ألبوم هالي بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135230750/A02____.wav
ترنيمة - هلي بنورك - ألبوم هالي بنورك - رومانى رؤوف
http://rapidshare.com/files/135230773/A01__.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
أنطون إبراهيم عياد
ألبوم ما أحلاك يامريم
ترنيمة - العذراء م ر ي م - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يامريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231658/B04_____.wav
ترنيمة - لحن شيري - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231682/B03__.wav
ترنيمة - يامن عطيتي - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يامريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231701/B02__.wav
ترنيمة - ظهرت أم النور - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231842/B01___.wav
ترنيمة - حبك يامريم - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231875/A05__.wav
ترنيمة - ياسلام ع العذرا - أنطون إبراهيم - البوم ما أحلاك يا مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231895/A04___.wav
ترنيمة - لحن التمجيد راشي - أنطون إبراهيم - البوم ما أحلاك يامريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231908/A03___.wav
ترنيمة - أنت الشفيع الأكرم - انطون ابرإهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يامريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231933/A02___.wav
ترنيمة - ماأحلاك يامريم - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يامريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231957/A01__.wav
ترنيمة - مقدمة - انطون إبراهيم - ألبوم ما أحلاك يامريم  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135231972/A00_.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
 ألبوم مجد مريمترنيمة - يامريم ياأمنا - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232205/B04__.wav
ترنيمة - ذكصولوجية عشية للعذراء - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232230/B03___.wav
ترنيمة - زي النار ماهي في العليقة - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232267/B02_____.wav
ترنيمة - يا أم النور - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232303/B01__.wav
ترنيمة - لحن أريبرسفيفين - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مري
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232305/A04__.wav
ترنيمة - يامريم البكرفقتي - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232322/A03__.wav
ترنيمة - في كنيستك بالزيتون - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232352/A02___.wav
ترنيمة - مجد مريم يتعظم - أنطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232378/A01___.wav
ترنيمة - مقدمة - انطون إبراهيم - ألبوم مجد مريم
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232377/A00_.wav
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
 فيروز
ترنيمة - قامت مريم - فيروز - ألبوم الآلام
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232686/_.MP3
ترنيمة - الام الحزينه - فيروز - ألبوم الآلام
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232857/_.MP3
ترنيمة - مريم البكر - فيروز - ألبوم نبع الينابيع
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232903/_.mp3
ترنيمة - أم الله - فيروز - ألبوم نبع الينابيع
http://rapidshare.com/files/135232938/_.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
للمرنم أندريه إبراهيم
ترنيمة - اليوم العذراء - للمرنم إندريه إبراهيم - الميلاد
http://rapidshare.com/files/135233114/_.mp3
ترنيمة - اليوم البتول - للمرنم إندريه إبراهيم - الميلاد
http://rapidshare.com/files/135233200/_.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
شريط ام حنونة لفيفيان السودانية
1
http://rapidshare.com/files/135233693/01.mp3
2
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234300/02.mp3
3
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234303/03.mp3
4
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234318/04.mp3
5
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234295/05.mp3
6
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234301/06.mp3
7
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234311/07.mp3
8
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234312/08.mp3
9
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234304/09.mp3
10
http://rapidshare.com/files/135234308/10.mp3
\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=[/B]​
*تعليقاتكم تشجعني علي تقديم المزيد​*​


----------



## kokielpop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*شكراااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك ​*


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مجموعه رائعه الف شكر ليك وكل عام وانت بخير 
مفيش افلام جديدة بعد فخر الرهبنه 2 ​


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ROWIS (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



kokielpop قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك ​*



مرررررررررررسي جدا جدا


----------



## ROWIS (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



oesi_no قال:


> مجموعه رائعه الف شكر ليك وكل عام وانت بخير
> مفيش افلام جديدة بعد فخر الرهبنه 2 ​



*مرسي جدا وكل سنة وانت طيب
وللاسف مفيش افلام جديدة بعد فخر الرهبنة
وبعدين متاخدش علي كده
هو انا هاصرف فلوسي علشان أجبلكم أفلام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكرة انا هنا عامل المشاركة بتاعة فيلم فخر الرهبنة علي 8 سيرفرات بس
ولكن في الحقيقة انا عاملة علي 14 سيرفر مختلف ومقسم الفيلم لاصغر من كده لسهولة التحميل ولكن لما لقيت ان في أحد الاخوة هنا خدوا مني قولت اعمل حاجة جديدة
​*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شريط نغمات العدرا
اخيراا لقيت اشكرك يا رب


----------



## ROWIS (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



MovieMaker قال:


> شريط نغمات العدرا
> اخيراا لقيت اشكرك يا رب



نغمات العدرا بس الي كنت بتدور عليه
طيب دا انا عندي ليك موضوع فيه 60 شريط لبولس ملاك وفيه حاجت تانيه كتير جدا مش هتلاقيها في اي منتدي
وواحد اسمه Kiko هو اللي عامله
لما تحب قولي وانا ابعتلك الموقوع


----------



## keero (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

awesome, amazing and great collection of spiritual hymns.......may our lord and saviour jesus christ bless your efforts


----------



## ROWIS (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*مرسي خالص  كيرو علي ردك الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مجهووود راااااااااااااااائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

_شكرا كتيييير رويس_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## bisa&simsim (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

*بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك
بس ياريت لو عندك ترنيمة م ر ي م مريم اسمك غالى عليا   بتاعة بولس ملاك
ميرسى لتعبكم*


----------



## ramez5 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ميرسى كتير على الترانيم


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين ...بولس ملاك،ساتر ميخائيل،عادل ماهر .....وغيرهم كتير _-_ سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك 
وتنول شفاعه امنا العذراء​


----------



## محب العذراء (10 أغسطس 2013)

ROWIS قال:


> مجموعة رائعة مركبة ومتواصلة من الترانيم والمدائح للعذراء مريم
> http://rapidshare.com/files/135058063/Track_01.mp3
> http://rapidshare.com/files/135058089/Track_02.mp3
> \=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=
> ...


شكرا على مجهودك الوافر الرب يباركك


----------



## e-Sword (12 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن ترنيمة رايح فين يا مليح رايح ازور أم المسيح ؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أغسطس 2013)

e-Sword قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة رايح فين يا مليح رايح ازور أم المسيح ؟


*ممكن طبعا اتفضل 
رايح فين يا مليح 
بس ممكن اى طلبات بعد كده تتحط فى الموضوع المخصص *
* طلبات الترانيم*
*كل سنة وانت طيب *​


----------

